# Desperately Looking For This Pobeda



## mike.s (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, I've been looking for my grandfather's watch that I've worn since I was 6. Now, 25 years later I don;t have the watch any longer and very faint memory of the hands and the beautiful script of teh word Победа on the dial. Today I've finally found teh picture of that exact watch. It has very unusual ands and pretty unusual script, I have not seen anything like that in my 3-4 years of searching on eBay and elsewhere.

If anyone has any leads to this watch, please let me know. I would love to have it in my collection, pretty much in any condition.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've many Pobedas, and that is the nicest that I've seen; a beauty!

I'm sure you know that 'Pobeda' means 'Victory' and a Pobeda model was made by numerous Russian makers in the '50's and again in 1995.

I can't help much, except to say that yours appears to be from the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory, 1958, which, I believe, would make it a Slava?

150329368856 and 390033352807 have similar markings; I wonder if their sellers might be able to help?

Hope you find one.


----------



## mike.s (Feb 17, 2009)

Chris, thanks for the info. I'll try to contact the sellers, but so far ad no luck. We'll see.

I was born and raised in Ukraine, so I know Pobeda's history a little, but am not sure when my grandfather bought this watch. It was definitely a Pobeda, not Slava. Slava was my second watch when this Pobeda gave up the ghost


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thats a beautiful Pobeda,Mike,with an uncommon dial.As Chris has already said 2nd M.W.F and a question of checking all the reputable sellers to see if one comes up.Good luck on your quest.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mike.s said:


> Chris, thanks for the info. I'll try to contact the sellers, but so far ad no luck. We'll see.
> 
> I was born and raised in Ukraine, so I know Pobeda's history a little, but am not sure when my grandfather bought this watch. It was definitely a Pobeda, not Slava. Slava was my second watch when this Pobeda gave up the ghost


I believe that Pobeda is the model, and that, being made at the 2MWF, this Pobeda was made by Slava..

Zim made Pobedas, as did Vostok and the !MWF, (Poljot), so there are quite a few to choose from!


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

That's one of the nicest russians I've seen.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

That is lovely,

Good luck on your quest Mike, the font for the numbers is cracking, the 4 in particular.

Andy


----------



## dn74 (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike.s I have the same watch in good condition, not in beautiful. If you are looking this watch please contact me.

Regards,

Dmitriy


----------

